# Compression fracture of T12+L2



## Dhaneshmurali (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,

Please confirm the code for the below scenario.

1. Compression fracture T12 +L2.

 As per ICD9-CM code directly leads to 733.13 ;Pathologic fracture of vertebrae (Common code for Thoracic & Lumbar compression Fx)


I have a  doubt to take  this code 733.13 that I believe  document should specify compression fracture due  to pathologic process (Osteoporosis).

But in Chart no where mentioned about osteoporosis. So can we  proceed with this code  or do We  need  to code 805.2 & 805.4 instead of 733.13 ?

Your help would be  greatly appreciated,

Regards,
Dhanesh M


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 12, 2014)

Compression fx can occur due to many different reasons.  They are caused by too much pressure on the spine and are more common in the lower thoracic vertebrae.  Depending on how healthy an individual's spine is will determine how much pressure they can withstand, certainly osteoporosis weakens the bone but so does cancer, and other diseases, but it could also be from a hard fall in a sitting position.  If the provider states compression fx the you must the 733.13 code.
For ICD-10 CM you will need more information to be able to code a compression fx, as there are codes for stress fx, pathological fx due to different processes and fatigue fx of the vertebrae.  You should probably alert your provider to this difference so they can work on improving the documentation.


----------



## nanudha2008 (Aug 13, 2014)

As per Icd 9 CM it leads to fracture by site (805.2, 805.4). If your document doesn't specify it as non traumatic fracture you will not report the code 733.13. 




The code 733.13 is for pathalogic or non traumatic fracture of vertebrae. Hence if your document doesn't specify neither it as pathalogic nor as non traumatic you will not report 733.13,  for the scenario mentioned below you should report the code 805.2, 805.4.


----------

